# Besoin d'aide(Need help)



## AlexGallant (19 Feb 2014)

Je suis présentement en 10 ieme et je dois choisir mes cours et je veux aller comme Officier du Génie. J'ai vue que javais besoin d'un Bac mais dois-je absolument lavoir en génie civil ?.Merci et J'attend vos réponse avec impatience


----------



## AlexGallant (19 Feb 2014)

Post it translated just find out there a french forum...But my question is im in grade 10 I need do my choiche of course and I want to go as Engineer Officier should i go as Engineer in university or i can go for what i want in University and apply thanks for your help


----------



## AlexGallant (19 Feb 2014)

Anyone know ?


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2014)

Are you asking _wha_t degree are acceptable to become an Engineering Officer?


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2014)

http://forces.ca/fr/jobcategory/2


----------



## AlexGallant (19 Feb 2014)

I want too know if i Need a Engineer Degree at University to be Engineer Officier


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2014)

If you visit the link that I gave you, and see what specific type of Engineering Officer you would like to be (there are a few), it gives more specifics in their job descriptions/education requirements. But yes, you need a degree to be an officer.

There is a 1-800 # on the site as well that you could probably call to get better details depending upon what you actually want to be.


----------



## matthew1786 (20 Feb 2014)

If you are in grade 10 (sec IV), just make sure you are in high math, physics, and chemistry for sec V. This should be your immediate goal. For Engineer Officer, I believe that the most _favorable_ Engineering degrees are Mechanical, Electrical, and Civil.


----------



## AlexGallant (20 Feb 2014)

I will go whit High Math Physic and chemistry should i take welding or something manual ?


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Feb 2014)

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> I will go whit High Math Physic and chemistry should i take welding or something manual ?



Not to be rude, but maybe some English courses. As an officer you are expected to be proficient in both of Canada's official language, couldn't help to start polishing it up now. With regards to manual labour you will find as an engineer officer you don't so much do the work with your own hands as you plan and guide others to work with theirs. See here 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108434.0

Goodluck


----------



## AlexGallant (20 Feb 2014)

Yeah I'm taking English class I know i have alot work on it but on the website it dint say in what category I need pass a degree,But I thinks engineering degree would increase my Chance
P-S Just find the spell check


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Feb 2014)

When I was going through the Officer (ROTP) Process last year and again this year I was told that If I wanted to go Engineer Officer you need a engineering degree, the best way to find out exactly which degrees are best suited is to go the the recruiting centre and ask. They will have the information that you need to make the right decision.


----------



## AlexGallant (20 Feb 2014)

I will try call unfortunately the budget cut closed the recruiting center in my town,And school orientor are not really familiar whit army


----------



## AlexGallant (20 Feb 2014)

And I heard Combat engineer see more action then Engineer officier  is it true?


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Feb 2014)

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> And I heard Combat engineer see more action then Engineer officier  is it true?





			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108434.0



Its all in their, well a good start.


----------



## AlexGallant (21 Feb 2014)

For the one who is a combat sapper did you do a university degree ?


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Feb 2014)

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> For the one who is a combat sapper did you do a university degree ?



Engineering Officers require a university degree, Combat Engineers(NCM's) which are referred to as Sappers do not require a university degree.


----------



## AlexGallant (23 Feb 2014)

It such a hard choice i want serve my country but the website don't really give you all information you would need


----------



## matthew1786 (25 Feb 2014)

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> It such a hard choice i want serve my country but the website don't really give you all information you would need



I wonder if there is somewhere else one could look for further information....? Hmmmm. Ah yes! A recruiting center! *Go see a recruiter at your local recruiting center, they will help you.*


----------



## AlexGallant (25 Feb 2014)

They closed it because budget but i will probably call i imagine they are bilingual everywhere eh


----------

